
W3.org down? - simontabor
http://w3.org
======
agwa
It looks like MIT hosts www.w3.org: <http://bgp.he.net/ip/128.30.52.37>

~~~
sandhawke
Yes. MIT is one of the three global hosts for W3C and the one handling North
America. They host us physically (W3C has office space as part of MIT's
Computer Science and Artificial Intelligence Lab) and they host our machines
and network.

It may be folks in other parts of the world can get to our servers in other
parts of the world, or maybe there's a single point of failure in the current
configuration.

~~~
agwa
Thanks for the info. At the moment, www.w3.org recursively resolves to the
same MIT IP address for me from hosts in GB, NZ, and JP, so it looks like
there is a single point of failure, at least for the website.

------
gojomo
A cool thing about Aaron's activism was that it involved building things,
circumventing censorship, and spreading information, rather than sabotage and
denial-of-service.

~~~
djisjke
Oh fuck no. 1. He recognized it 2. Whatever Aaron's activism methods was is no
necessary relevant for the ddosing protestors

------
pokoleo
Down here.

And here: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/w3.org>

------
naftaliharris
You can always check <http://isup.me/>. Looks like it's down!

~~~
simontabor
The question mark was unnecessary, yeah - of course I checked to make sure
before posting

------
simontabor
Does anyone have any news on W3.org and mit.edu? I'm currently left assuming
it's an attack after Aaron Swartz's death, which is pretty saddening.

~~~
ndefinite
just the TC article: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/13/mit-edu-doj-gov-w3-gov-
all-...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/13/mit-edu-doj-gov-w3-gov-all-
currently-down-following-investigation-into-swartz-tragedy/)

------
polemic
Related to mit.edu Anon takedown?

